# Send RSS Feeds to Your Blog Readers via SMS



## Pathik (Nov 29, 2008)

Via: **www.pathikshah.com/blog/send-rss-feeds-to-blog-readers-via-sms*

RSS feeds have traditionally been delivered using a RSS reader / browser or using email. But now, you can also send your Blog’s RSS feeds to subscribed users via SMS. This tutorial is specific to Indian users, but you can tweak it to work for your country too.

This will make use of Google’s new SMS Channels features which is free in India.

To use this, you just need to have a working RSS feed on your blog, which is available by default if you are on Blogger or Wordpress. To have customized RSS Feeds, use FeedBurner.

Just login to Google using your Google account and go to: *labs.google.co.in/smschannels/browse

You will need to register with your mobile number and verify it if you are a first time user.

Next, click on Create Your Own Channel.

Enter the Channel name, Description etc and in the source, select RSS / Atom Feed and enter your Blog’s RSS feed URL.

Tick the ‘Allow Publishing by - only ME’ and ‘Who can subscribe - Any user’ options. You can set the content to the Title or the Title with Body.

Click Create Channel and start inviting users to your Blog’s SMS channel.

Users can now get SMS updates for your blog by SMSing ON <channelname> to 9870807070.

To get SMS updates for my blog, SMS ON pathikblog to 9870807070

Using Google’s SMS Channels, you can receive any RSS Feed on your mobile through SMS. Just create a new channel for a feed you want and subscribe to it.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Dec 13, 2008)

awesome..i've started mine..ChelseaBlues

umm..i've written a new post after creating the channel..but havent recieved it on the phone??and when i preview it in the manage channel it shows the new post..but hasnt sent it..
is there a delay in the feeds??my message which i posted there came almost immediately..


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 13, 2008)

^prolly feedburner checks at some specific times unlike your browser, which by default, is set to check every 60 mins.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 13, 2008)

Yea, it won't be instant. Google refreshes the feeds after specific intervals and then sends the SMS.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Dec 14, 2008)

yes i got it..about an hour late..anyways still great..


----------



## iMav (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, I used this method to get my Twitter replies sent to me and have observed that Google will send you updates twice in a day. Morning & evening usually.


----------

